# [VBS ][EXCEL]Projektarbeit: Inhalte aus Zellen auslesen, benötige dringend Hilfe



## micha (2. März 2004)

Hi Leute, ich könnte mal die Hilfe Eurer VBS Community brauchen.

Ich habe hier im Rahmen eines Praktikums die Aufgabe bekommen eine alte Datenbank neu aufzubereiten. Die alte Datenbank ist größtenteils unsortiert und muss neu eingelesen werden. Die Inhalte der alten Datenbank wurden mir in eine Excel Datei gelesen. Dort kann ich auf die Inhalte zugreifen. Die neue Datenbank muss SAP DB (ODBC)sein, das Frontend wird MS ACCESS sein.

Konkrete Aufgabenstellung ist nun ein VBS Script zu schreiben, was die Schnittstelle zwischen dem Excelsheet und der neuen Datenbank (lassen wir sie der Einfachheit halber eine MYSQL DB sein) darstellt.

Grundlegendes Problem ist, dass ich zwar programmieren kann, aber leider keine VBS Kenntnisse habe.

Ein erster Schritt zur Lösung meines Problemes wäre, mir den korrekten Syntax zu nennnen, mit dem ich aus einem Excelsheet den Inhalt von Zellen auslesen kann und in eine andere Datei schreiben kann (Oder noch lieber in eine Variable, auf die ich zugreifen kann). -> Zugriff auf die vorhandenen Daten.

Im nächsten Schritt müsste ich dann eben ein Gewusel aus SQL Befehlen erstellen, wo die ausgelesenen Daten aus der Excel Datei eingefügt werden um Ordnung  in das Chaos zu bringen.

Falls es für diese Problemstellung schon Lösungen geben sollte, bin ich mit Links oder Hinweisen schon sehr glücklich.

Danke schonmal,
in hoffnungsvoller Erwartung ;D

Micha


----------



## thekorn (2. März 2004)

*Access machts*

also ich glaube, dass sich dein Problem mit Access-eigenen Mitteln lösen lässt, zumindest würde ich das mal ausprobieren.
Wenn du deine Daten als Access-Datenbank vorliegen hast, kannst du diese über "Datei - Exportieren" in verschiedenste Datenbank-Typen exportieren, also auch ODBC. Nach dem Bestätigen der Auswahl startet ein Assistent.
Dort kannst du zumindest SQL auswählen. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, dass SAP ab R/3 hier sogar eine konvertierungsoption bereit hält.

Hoffe, dass dies weiterhilft,
gruß
thekorn


----------



## micha (2. März 2004)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde es zuerst mal mit Access versuchen und mich erneut melden, sollte ich das VBS Script noch benötigen.


----------

